# Ever "baked" a bottle clean??



## cyberdigger (Aug 17, 2009)

I keep wondering what would happen if you put a sick bottle in a kiln and very slowly get the temp up high enough to rid the bottle of white and opalescent sickness.. was this ever attempted by anyone??


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 17, 2009)

Charlie. I hope you're not thinking of torching any rare bottles? There is a tremendous risk of cracking and damage. There are very specific regiments for 'cooling' these (under conditions that are slightly less hot) as well. I would be very afraid for any rare bottle. 

 If somebody wants to try it on a common piece of junk, I guess they should knock themselves out.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 17, 2009)

dont think what you are proposing would work, the bottle would melt first.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, but don't make the mistake of thinking I have access to any rare or valuable bottles which I would consider using for this ..experimental? procedure.. it's only in the idea department of my overactive imagination... but just maybe if the temps were controlled well.. add a dose of patience and a scoop of curiosity..[8|]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 17, 2009)

My wife has a glass kiln.  I gave her some cheap insulators and she turned them into plates and bowls. You can heat bottles all the way up until just before they slump and it still wont affect sickness or etching.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you, Matt.. I'll try something else.. []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2009)

You could always make yourself an ashtray or pot spoon holder.


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 17, 2009)

No, but if you take a thick bottle or an insulator heat it to about 400 degrees and drop it in a bucket of cold water it looks pretty cool afterwards.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 17, 2009)

Now THAT is something I am capable of doing right here in this apartment.. do I need protective gear??


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2009)

You're going to explode glass and not wear protective gear?[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 17, 2009)

..just thought protective gear might take away some of the excitement..[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2009)

OK - But get some medical insurance first.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 17, 2009)

So, this could be dangerous?


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Aug 17, 2009)

I seriously doubt the glass would explode.  It would crack all to hell, but not explode.  I don't think you'll need any ballistics gear.  I've seen some crackle insulators in a few different antique shops and they do look pretty cool.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2009)

I would suggest protective eyewear just in case. Most of it, if not all of it will end up in the water.... Just trying to scare you a little.[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 17, 2009)

Me too.. [&:]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.jucoolimages.com/images/scary/scary_12.gif

 Boo!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 17, 2009)

Ahhh, yes, my first kiss.. fond memories...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 18, 2009)

Just take a wet towel and wrap it around the insulator as it comes out of the oven...problem solved,...works every time,...(Not that I've ever participated in this dubious practice.) Ahem. Anyhow an aquaintance used to sell them as _rare, lightning struck insulators...                                                                  J.B._


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 18, 2009)

DOUBLE BOO!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 18, 2009)

I brought home a melted Bromo the other day.  Not sure why.  I'm still looking at it deciding what to do with it.[][8|]


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 18, 2009)

Target practice? [8|]
 I thought the other day about using some Easy Off to clean bottles, but havnt tried it yet.  Anyone try that yet?


----------



## Brains (Aug 18, 2009)

The cold water probably wouldnt expload the insulators, but i know of a few that have exploaded in dishwashers.  Just be careful with what insulators you crackel.  Couldn't imagine that heat would get rid of glass sickness, on some of my older insulators it just flakes off though.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 19, 2009)

ive tried easy off, all itll get off is the dirt the rest is left to tumbling...


----------

